# Tabak Especial Ltd. Tabak Dulce Robusto Cigar Review - Another Dessert Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like a sweet cigar when the occasion and my mood calls for it. However, this cigar may be a little too sweet even for those of us who dump half t...

Read the full review here: Tabak Especial Ltd. Tabak Dulce Robusto Cigar Review - Another Dessert Cigar


----------

